

Startup Quote: Marc Benioff, co-founder, Salesforce - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2355823334

======
raychancc
You have chosen the wrong path if it’s not fun. And you are probably not
taking enough risk if it’s not hard and rocky sometimes.

\- Marc Benioff (@benioff)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2355823334>

